# Wedding gift Pergola



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a pic of our middle progress on our good friend's wedding gift. He and his new Bride get back from their Honeymoon tonight. So we better get crackin'.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Making progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Now that is a very nice, practical and coming from the heart wedding gift :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

.......and this is being built on a roof top?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> .......and this is being built on a roof top?


Yup. Baltimore, MD row house. Roof top decks on 5% of them. The one two houses down has a pretty lux set up including a baby pool


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That's just plain nifty.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

The 100 degree heat combine with having to get all our materials up 3.5 stories and the beneficent incompetence of our well-meaning friend means that we have to slink home tonight with the project incomplete  

We got all the wood up, just need to install the blinds and shade cloth.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Defiantly a new look for the neighborhood.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Defiantly or Definitely ?

Either could apply.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Defiantly or Definitely ?
> 
> Either could apply.


I think I’ll leave the typo as is. 

It actually is what I was really thinking at the time.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Defiantly a new look for the neighborhood.


It is one of three pergolas in a four square block radius. Most of them are 'meh' but when I went out to get dinner tonight I drove by a real beaut. Totally decked out with an arching design. So now I have vicarious pergola envy.

Amy further annksmllllnxndjjda


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> Amy further annksmllllnxndjjda


What?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> What?


Dude, I was tired. I have no idea?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> Dude, I was tired. I have no idea?


That’s pretty darn tired. :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Dude, I was tired. I have no idea?


A little late evening science project involving alcohol experimentation maybe?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Well?! How do they like it Leah? Were they surprised? 

Did you guys have time to put the blinds and shade cloth on it yet?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> A little late evening science project involving alcohol experimentation maybe?


We were even too tired to drink. That's how tired we were.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> Well?! How do they like it Leah? Were they surprised?
> 
> Did you guys have time to put the blinds and shade cloth on it yet?


The groom had a heads-up from us that we would be doing 'something'. But it still blew both of them away! We've got some of the shade cloth up and one of the shades. 

We're heading back up there this Saturday to finish things up.
I'll add more pictures.


----------

